# Help! LGD having sex with goat?!?



## big mami (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay, I really didn't want to have to ask about this, but my fixed male 11.5 year old LGD is in with a puppy LGD and two unfixed female Nigerian dwarf goats.  About 2 weeks ago I saw my old LGD either attempting to or actually having sex with one of the goats, followed by him licking her a long time in that area.  UGH!!!  She must be "in heat" or whatever it's called with goats.  She did not try to stop him at the time, but when he tried a repeat performance soon after, she walked away until he gave up.

My biggest issue is I don't want my puppy (currently unfixed male 4 month old LGD) to get any ideas.  But just now I saw my puppy licking the same goat in that same area.  She let it go on a while, then walked away and butted her head toward him until he gave up following her.

I can certainly get my goats "fixed" - we have decided not to have them be dairy goats - but I worry that in the future I will have lambs, pigs, etc. who are unfixed females too.  How to stop the behavior - I'm not in with the dogs and goats very often - my husband and I both work outside the home.  We will get our puppy fixed but we were going to wait a few more months.

Has anyone else come across this behavior with LGDs?  How did you stop it????


----------



## brogan007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just my 25c...if it's ok to have the LGD dog eat all the poop, eat the afterbirth, lick and clean the dirty new born/mama, eat dead animals in pasture...all of which I've read about in many forums....why have an issue with the dog reacting to menstrual secretions?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

brogan007 said:


> Just my 25c...if it's ok to have the LGD dog eat all the poop, eat the afterbirth, lick and clean the dirty new born/mama, eat dead animals in pasture...all of which I've read about in many forums....why have an issue with the dog reacting to menstrual secretions?



This is NOT acceptable behavior and should be corrected. The issue is one of submission and LGD's when they start this behavior is difficult to stop. Males LGD's jumping on does can lead to grabbing the neck, and general mistrust from the does among other things. 

The op hasn't given enough info in regard to the situation. Howlong has thiis been going on? What livestock has your older LGD been in with? Sounds like these are new goats. More info is helpful.

The issue is a person needs to be there to correct. 
LGD's should never be allowed to lick at the momma's hindquarters EVER. This leads to future issues at kidding, lambing. Dogs not corrected when young will try to eat the afterbirth off the doe/ewe before she has fully passed all the afterbirth, causing retained placenta and death.  Too many people deal with this issue and end up having to keep their LGD's away from the does/ewes at kidding/lambing time... of course this is exactly the most important time for a LGD to be there. IMO that is a useless LGD at that point.

Be very careful about what you read on the LGD forums. They are filled with terrible information, ineffective tactics and mostly people who have LGd's but have no legitimate canine training backgrounds.

Anyone can screw in a lightbulb but it doesn't make them an electrician.


----------

